# Rocky cant grind fine enough for espresso!



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Well as per title, recently picked up a 2nd hand 10 year old rocky that had never had the internals cleaned! It was a bit of a mess.

I fully stripped it down and have cleaned it all out, re-set zero and im currently at one notch off the burrs touching and im getting quick shots, around 40g in 25secs and thin crema.

I cant grind finer as the burrs touch. I'm thinking new burrs (they are 10 years old) but they do appear sharp.

Should I remove both burrs off the carriers first, maybe a build up underneath so not sitting quite flat?

The lower burr does seem to oscillate laterally a fair bit when turned on.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If there is oscillation the burrs won't be properly aligned which would explain why you struggle to grind fine.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you know the history of the grinder? Has it had much use before you owned it?

Might be time for some new burrs. I had a Rocky and it was capable of espresso when paired with the Silvia.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

My rocky was fine for espresso also, was dialled quite near the clipping but no probs, sounds like new burrs if you find it's sitting ok.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a Rocky for about a week. Got f""""" off with it and sold it on e-bay. Brought a superjolly to replace it. Night and day difference.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I can live with the doser and having to sweep numerous times to get most of the grinds out, lose about 0.5g in weight, so not too bad.

I think it was used once or twice a day. I think before going new burrs i'll remove them both off their mounts and have a clean up.

Just seems strange i'm one notch off touching and am getting quick shots. My Porlex is bang on at its current setting, again this is one notch off the conical burrs touching.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the bottom burr is oscillating, are the bearings worn? is the shaft bent?. Try holding the shaft and moving it side to side, lateral movement =worn bearings? If no lateral movement is shaft bent/distorted.Is there contamination under the bottom burr or carrier ?


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I double checked the lower burr for lateral movement and it's actually minimal, less than a mm. I'll pull it off tomorrow and clean, if still no good, then new burrs it is although didn't want to have to spend 40 quid to get it up to scratch.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That would be a shame, it's 50% of what I sold my Rocky for. Looks like these aren't sought after, even by newbies as a stop gap.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are your quick extractions through a spout or naked of . Some of the speed of the extractions may be due to channeling and distribution in the puck .

Plus what coffee are you using and how old from roast date ?


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

If you have a little play between the top and bottom burrs, PTFE tape helps a little.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are your quick extractions through a spout or naked of . Some of the speed of the extractions may be due to channeling and distribution in the puck .
> 
> Plus what coffee are you using and how old from roast date ?


Im using a double spout and Smokey barn 2 weeks after roast. As said, getting great shots through the porlex, the Rocky is giving very consistent grinds though, something the Porlex struggles with, plus its a ball ache manually grinding for espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adam0bmx0 said:


> Im using a double spout and Smokey barn 2 weeks after roast. As said, getting great shots through the porlex, the Rocky is giving very consistent grinds though, something the Porlex struggles with, plus its a ball ache manually grinding for espresso.


Ok , thats rules all that out then .

Is it a naked pf ?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

That grinder is 10 years old. You'd expect to spend money on it.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

No not a naked PF. I think I'll bite the bullet and change the burrs, hopefully it'll sort it!


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok removed both burrs, a bit of crud under the lower burr and a fair amount under the upper burr!

Both burrs cleaned off and installed, 0 has gone up 1 notch on the hopper, interesting. Will see how I get on tomorrow.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

£40 sounds steep for Rocky burrs where did you find them at that price?


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Charliej said:


> £40 sounds steep for Rocky burrs where did you find them at that price?


http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php?xProd=385


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Actually;

https://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0128-rancilio-rocky-grinder-blades.html


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

There you go, Espresso Underground also sell them, do remember that both the Happy Donkey and Espresso Underground prices are plus VAT but still comes out cheaper than Myespresso.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Update: Finally got new burrs in after Happy Donkey had them on back order.

Well, just dialed my Smokey Barn Wahana in after 1 shot and I can confirm new burrs have sorted the problem!









Excellent grinds, very little clumping and a great extraction of 15g's in, 25g's out in around 26 seconds, tasted awesome, much thicker mouthfeel than compared to the Porlex. I'm happy with the grinder. (for now







)


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

For now, but you may change your mind if I put my SJ up for sale. Haha


----------

